# When to grow out Adult Coat...?



## conleymm (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a 10 mo. old Maltese named Roo. I have been the only one to cut his hair and I've kept it fairly short (in a puppy cut). I work in a grooming salon as my second job, so it's been very easy for me to learn how to handle his coat and take care of him myself (while not having to pay a groomer $35-$60 for it to MAYBE look like how I want it). Don't get me wrong, the groomers I work with do an excellent job on their dogs, I just enjoy cutting and trimming my Roo myself. 

I would really like to allow Roo's hair to grow into the beautifully long adult Maltese coat. His hair is already fairly straight, but I've read that a Maltese really doesn't start to grow their adult coat until about 1 year of age. Does anyone know if this is true? I'm taking any and all suggestions.

Also, I'm not a big fan of the really long facial hair. I feel like Roo looks like an old man when I don't trim his face into a Puppy Cut shape.  Is there a way to incorporate that short facial hair with long body hair without looking goofy? 

I can't decide if I like the idea of a topknot or not. I feel like it may look fairly feminine on a male dog. Are there any alternatives that look a bit more masculine?

Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

In many Maltese, between 9-12 months, they have a coat change where they lose some puppy coat and a new, distinct adult coat it felt. Typically if someone wants a long coat, they grow it from the time they get the puppy. It is usually somewhere near ground-length by a year of age. 

If you have used clippers on him, you will want to be sure to regularly trim the ends of the coat while you grow it out. Top knot/face length is all up to you. Everyone has their personal preference.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

yes, anyone who is trying to grow a show coat wouldn't even think of cutting the coat as a puppy. So my advice if you want a floor length coat, don't cut anymore. A lot of us on here do our grooming (myself included)) and it definitely does save money!


----------



## Snow Man's Mom (Jul 27, 2009)

I just wanted to add that if the coat is a slow growing coat, it could take a year and half to get floor length.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's a good thtread on manly styles of topknots: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...60&hl=japan


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome to SM...........

I agree that most people who want a long coat begin growing it when their fluff first comes home.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

If you plan to grow the coat out long you really should never cut it, other than paws and maybe some trimming the ends to get any split ends off. However, you can start growing it out now. I have a yorkie that I got almost two years ago at 3 years of age. He had been kept in a short puppycut and I've been growing his hair out since. It has taken a very long time and has grown out in layers since he was cut with clippers but it's almost to the floor now. 

I personally don't think a short face with long hair on the body would look good...but I also prefer long facials.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's some pictures of Dianne's(CeeCee's Mom) darling malt Rain, I hope she doesn't mind that I posted these....she had to cut her facial hair because of health reasons. She is trying to grow it out though. Besides her, I've never seen a malt in full coat with the face cut shorter. It's all personal preference. Although Rain is adorable, I personally prefer long facials as well, and I think the more you see itm the more you'll like it! LOL


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ahhhh, Rain is gorgeous! :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh, and FYI- maltese and other coated breeds' facial hair won't grow long like the show dogs you see, unless their hair is banded like so: 


















Jackie's(JMM) Soda Pop

And if it grows, it grows really, REALLY, *REALLY *slow.

Let me know if you want to see a picture of a show dog, with facial grown out.


----------



## conleymm (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you to all whom have replied! I've received lots of good info. I think I will start growing out Roo's coat now. I realize now that he definitely would have had a full coat a lot sooner had I not cut it to begin with, but I think he's looked beyond adorable with a puppy cut anyways; so no regrets! Also, I took him to Lake Cumberland in KY for vacation and wanted his hair to be super short so he wouldn't freeze when he was wet and he wouldn't get a lot of his hair stained from the water.

Does anyone know a reasonably priced (online?) store where I could look through a bunch of manly bows and bandannas to purchase my first couple of each?


Also, how in the world does everyone post pictures in their forums? The only option I see to add a picture is to enter a link and mine are on the computer.

Lastly, is there a way to create a type of signature that will post automatically on each post I create/reply to? 

THANKS AGAIN! :ThankYou:


----------

